# Kung Fu Hustle



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

Kung Fu Hustle 2005 
2005, Color, Rated R, 1 Hr 39 min
Aspect Ratio: Widescreen
Dolby Digital 5.1 (Cantonese and English)
English and French Subtitles
Written and directed by Stephen Chow
Starring Stephen Chow, Wah Yuen, Qiu Yuen
--------------------------
Shanghai, pre-1949, and the city is run by the awful axe-gang. The slums of Shanghai offer no value to the gang, and are generally rather nice places to live – if you don’t mind living in the slums that is. A pair of dim–witted con men unwittingly brings the axe-gang straight into Pig-Stye-Alley. Soon the residents of Pig-Stye-alley discover that there are kung-fu masters living within their humble slum.

There really is so much more to say about this movie, but to do so would wreck the glorious surprises that await the adventurous viewer. Incredible martial arts fused with comedic slapstick addle: the result is a fun energetic and very enjoyable movie. Funny and awe-inspiring at the same time, Stephen Chow has done a superb job staring, directing, writing and producing this film.

This is the newest entry in my reference catalogue based on the sound alone. There is ample use of low frequency effects and some delightful surround work. Not to mention great dynamic range. The color is decent and there is a nice mix of light and dark scenes. 

The disc includes both Cantonese (with english subs) and English (dubbed) in 5.1.

EXTRAS
Deleted Scenes, outtakes and Bloopers. As well there is the usual audio commentary, photo gallery and previews. And there is one behind the scenes featurette and an interview with writer, director, actor, and kung-fu master Stephen Chow.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

It was an entertaining movie. My wife and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I borrowed this movie and Shaolin Soccer (sp) from a friend a year or so ago. My kids loved these movies. In fact my son just recently mentioned the Soccer movie wanting to watch it again.


Mitch


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm always looking for a good audio demo movie. It sounds like this one might be a good choice for that.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I thought this was a pretty fun movie, although I didn't realize it would be such a good demo disc since I saw it at a friend's place who didn't have a full setup, just the TV speakers. I might either borrow or rent it to check out on my setup and if it's as good as you say, pick it up for another good demo disc.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

This movie is very very funny...I liked it so much!!


----------

